# Aquael Glossy 120 x 40 x 63. 260 Litres



## Alex J (12 Aug 2016)




----------



## Alex J (12 Aug 2016)

Apologies for rubbish quality of photo but  i bought some of these plants from ukaps members and said i would post a picture once planted


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Aug 2016)

great tank. nice manzi wood


----------



## Nelson (12 Aug 2016)

I'm quite angry that you haven't started a journal .
Looks great.


----------



## Alex J (12 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> great tank. nice manzi wood


I actually collected the wood locally initially i got a bit carried away and  had lots of pieces ,then i remembered it would be nice for the fish to have some room to swim without banging into tree branches


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Aug 2016)

Alex J said:


> I actually collected the wood locally initially i got a bit carried away and  had lots of pieces ,then i remembered it would be nice for the fish to have some room to swim without banging into tree branches


oh wow. rocks look like dragon stone

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex J (12 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> I'm quite angry that you haven't started a journal .
> Looks great.


  sorry Neil  I did think about it but i don't have a decent camera and felt it would look  pretty poor  when compared to other members efforts.The tank has been running for six weeks , filtration is a tetratec 1200+ ,Vtherm 300w digital heater, i'am only using one of the three 24w  led tubes , running for six hours , there is roughly 30kilos of dragon stone underneath the planting , the majority of the plants have been tied to the rockwork. at present fauna wise there are nine Otto's , several amano's and five Melanotaenia Herbertaxelrodi. More rainbow fish species to follow  . Thanks for the kind comment


----------



## Alex J (12 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> oh wow. rocks look like dragon stone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


Your right  as stated above there is roughly 30 kilos under the planting , my favourite type of rock by far. thanks for your kind comments


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> oh wow. rocks look like dragon stone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


oh wood sorry i thought you meant rock. my bad

about your post before you don't have to be a pro with good camera just need to show of your skills and let other see what your tank looks like. keep up the good work


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Sep 2017)

Good afternoon Alex, 

Well i did have an impact just for looking to the colour of that sand/substrate.  

But i say this in a positive way cause i do love it! I really matches with the layout. And it´s different. I like people bringing new and breaking established ideas. 

And yes you have qualitty in there! 

Looking forward to see the (RE)evolution!. 

Big hug.


----------



## micheljq (11 Sep 2017)

I suppose there is co2 injection?  so nice,


----------



## Alex J (16 Sep 2017)

No c02 injection, all my set ups over the years have been low tech, Thanks for the comment.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlewood (5 Oct 2017)

Very nice, although the lack of a backing washes the colours somewhat.


----------



## MDP91 (8 Mar 2018)

Love it, looks great. What floating plants are those?


----------



## Angus (8 Mar 2018)

What is the wood you collected? i'm definitely a forage it yourself kinda guy.


----------



## Fisher2007 (8 Mar 2018)

fozziebear said:


> What is the wood you collected? i'm definitely a forage it yourself kinda guy.



I'd be interested too.  After seeing the prices of the wood in my LFS that could be an option for me too


----------



## Angus (8 Mar 2018)

You have to be quite careful to get the right type of deadwood though, it needs to be eaten by a cellulose feeding fungi, so that the deadwood is lignin based, easiest way to tell is just to bend it, lignen based deadwood is far stronger and more rigid, and will not have a spongy feel to it, the great thing about lignin deadwoods is that they are already very dense, and if they are from a wound on a veteran tree they will decompose very slowly, hope that helps anyone out collecting.


----------

